# Scibor release "Adeptus Custodes" heads



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi all!

name set is "SF helmets" but for me fit very well for a "Custodes" project.

http://www.sciborminiatures.com/pow.php?absol=1&co=i/sierpien_2010/big/sf_helmets_01.jpg

maybe something like this...

http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www4.osk.3web.ne.jp/~hasinaka/cust01.jpg&imgrefurl=http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php%3Ft%3D188732&usg=__skVN2sC4wUVyNYsprfociVG2Y_E=&h=535&w=500&sz=44&hl=it&start=0&tbnid=Et-1cA8ky8JiSM:&tbnh=151&tbnw=160&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dadeptus%2Bcustodes%2Bchest%2Bof%2Bcolors%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dit%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:itfficial%26channel%3Ds%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D897%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=195&ei=f0ZZTNefFdKYOO_csckJ&page=1&ndsp=43&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0&tx=89&ty=74

Best!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Its a good find but its been posted already.


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

Opps! Please close.


----------

